# Midwest Slot Car Show April 22nd



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

IT’S OFFICAL We are moving again!!!

The April 22nd 2007 and the November 11th, 2007 Midwest Slot Car Show will be held in the Lincoln Center 2450 Lincoln Road in Highland IN.

The hall is located about 1.5 miles south of the interchange of I-94 and US41 on Lincoln Road.

The Fairfield has blocked rooms under the name Midwest Slot Car Show.
Rooms must be reserved 1 month prior to the show, by March 21st. The room rate is $109.00 plus tax and include a continential breakfast and an indoor swimming pool.
The hotel is about 5 minutes away from the hall.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

That is awesome News!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup: I live 30 minutes from the Lincoln center


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

The Rockford location must've been a bust. 

Only heard one comment about this year's fall show.

But I'll be at this one. Alot easier drive than Rockford. Randy.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Me 2!


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Wahoo!!


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

ME 3 I'll be there, maybe with Bells on? LOL


----------



## speedbuggy (Nov 12, 2005)

far as i kno i should be there but right now i'm some what looking for a new place to live come the frist of the new yaer and dunno whats going to come of the place i'm in now hopfuly by then it will be all work out


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Maybe I can convince the Wife that a trip to In. to visit her relatives with a stop at the show would be a good idea.


----------



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

The question has come up about the Cleveland Show.
It is scheduled for April 29th 2007


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Have you considered having a show in Pittsburgh?


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

I hear the Hoosier State calling my name.


----------



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

*Cleveland show*

Brad just let me know, the Cleveland show date has been changed to May 6th 2007


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

This is great news,this is about 20 mins. from my house...that 2 1/2 hr ride last year to Rockford had me thinking I wouldn't return.

see ya there


----------



## speedbuggy (Nov 12, 2005)

speedbuggy said:


> far as i kno i should be there but right now i'm some what looking for a new place to live come the frist of the new yaer and dunno whats going to come of the place i'm in now hopfuly by then it will be all work out


every thing went ok so now i can cant wait come on april


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

.bttt.
this is coming up so lets have it Back to the top


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Got it marked and have been working a little OT, I hope it's worth it.


----------



## speedbuggy (Nov 12, 2005)

yep cant wait come on april 22sd


----------



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

2 weeks to go.
A few tables are left now is the time to move if you need a table.
Reservations may be made through Pay-pal
the address is [email protected]


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

5 more days. I will probably be the tallest person wearing a yellow Ford GT hat.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*Midwest Slot Car Show April 22*

Good morning!

I just finished packing up the car for the trip this weekend and looking forward to seeing everyone. 

As I normally do, I am offering a 10% discount to ALL HobbyTalk forum members.
Just PRINT OUT this thread and bring to the show. Make you best deal with me and then hand me the printout....it's that easy.

Also, I will be setting up in my hotel room (Fairfield Inn) on Saturday night for room to room sales. 

Thanks and have a great week!

*UPDATE*:​ 
I just arrived - RM # 121 on first floor - Very easy to get to hotel...right off of I-80/I-90/I-94W - exit 3 - stay in left lane - just other side of overpass make first right at light. You can see hotel signs from highway. Just behind Cracker Barrel restaurant - last building at the end of road.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'll be at the show Sunday. I'll have with me one of the AW Chrome 55' Chevy Hobby Expo cars to trade. Also 2 TYCO Wrangler cars for trade and other cars. 
I'll be wearing a blue New York Central or white Nickle Plate Road shirt. Looking forward to seeing you folks there, Randy.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

What time does the show start and end?


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

UPDATE:

I just arrived - RM # 121 on first floor - Very easy to get to hotel...right off of I-80/I-90/I-94W - exit 3 - stay in left lane - just other side of overpass make first right at light. You can see hotel signs from highway. Just behind Cracker Barrel restaurant - last building at the end of road.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

10:00 AM to 3:00PM CST.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Well, the show was descent. I think the turnout might have been better a month or two ago. I figure the fall show will be better. Plenty of room in the Lincoln center for growth. Was good to see the familiar faces again!


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

mtyoder said:


> Was good to see the familiar faces again!


Yes it was...and AutoFest oughta be better cause we'll have time to play with some of these toys :wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Had a good time at the show. Finally got my hands on the latest releases from Auto World. Nice job. The springs on the T-Jets seem to have less tension. And the X-Tractions are really fast. 


Bought a couple of the Dash Motor Sports bodies. 1 Blue w flames led sled and 1 Galaxy. Very very nice! 


Looking forward to the fall show and Auto Fest. Plenty of room for expansion as MTYODER mentioned. :thumbsup: Randy.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

While I don't usually like it when they move a show, the new location is great! There is even room to grow and expand. It would be nice to have a working track or maybe a drag strip running and there is even room for that.

Will most assuredly be back in the fall.

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## speedbuggy (Nov 12, 2005)

had a great time see you all at the fall show


----------

